

What are TOP 5 hackers attacking countries? - martintoth

I assume:
1) China
2) Russia
3) USA
4) Irak
5) Iran<p>True or false? Asking for past and present.<p>THanks for info.
======
jnazario
since you weren't specific about what kind of attacks you mean, i'll assume
"any". you can see for yourself:

[http://map.ipviking.com/](http://map.ipviking.com/)

[http://atlas.arbor.net/](http://atlas.arbor.net/)

iraq and iran rarely enter the top 5.

------
gmuslera
You should check your definition of hacking. US intercepting basically all
communications passing through its country, forcing companies to give up
customer data, weakening encryption protocols should count light years above
and beyond the rest.

About individuals, not countries, it still may be the first.

